# Best Trigger



## jprasmus (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking at getting a new 22-250. Who has a better trigger, HOWA's 2 stage HACT trigger or Savages Accutrigger? I suppose this could just be which is a better gun? I have shot the Savage, but only in a .17 HMR and don't know anyone with a HOWA. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I just got a timney and all i can say is wow i am now out of the dark ages. Neither of those are even in the same ball park.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a savage model 12 in 22-250 with the accutrigger, I have not tried Howa's, but can vouch for the savage trigger being very smooth, and a joy to use.


----------

